# In Line Planer Boards



## Buckeye Ron

What kind of in line planer boards do you walleye hunters use on Lake Erie or I guess any other walleye waters?  
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Hook N Book

Depending how many is aboard, I mainly run the Off-shore. But if there's more people with me, I'll run the big boards with 3 lines a side and a couple down the shoot.


----------



## fugarwi7

Off-shore boards with tattle tail flags. Usually two per side to keep things simple. Could run three sets with another person on board, but usually in that case, I run a lead core down the shoot. It just depends on how calm the lake is.


----------



## Toolman

Ron,

IMO, the best value right out of the package (especially if you troll with braid or Fireline) may be the Church Tackle boards. Their front clip is easy to operate and line is pegged to the rear of the board with a pull pin. They are now available with a "tattle flag" option which helps detect weeds or smaller fish. I don't prefer these, but some do. The basic Church Walleye board is about $25. That being said, I feel the best overall in-line board is the Offshore board rigged with the OR-19 (snapper) release on the front. I put a Church clip on the rear. IMO this provides the ultimate set-up for holding the line with both braided and monofiliment lines as well as ease of removal when playing a fish (especially if you are taking the board off by yourself). The basic Offshore Board is about $25. Add $10 for the OR-19 (snapper) release and $5 for a Church clip for the rear and you have a great set-up. Keep in mind that both Church and Offshore's boards are left and right-handed (starboard and port). I believe the Offshores L/R model numbers are OR-9 and OR-10. The link below is to Cabelas planer board section:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...166&parentType=category&cmCat=MainCatcat20166

Tim


----------



## ERIE REBEL

I run Offshores also.I put tattle tails on them three years ago and got rid of the springs and switched to rubber bands two years ago for the harder pulling baits.Absolutly love them.


----------



## fugarwi7

ERIE REBEL said:


> I run Offshores also.I put tattle tails on them three years ago and got rid of the springs and switched to rubber bands two years ago for the harder pulling baits.Absolutly love them.



I also modified mine to run the tattle tail flags. I just shortened the springs to add more tension. I can run jet 40's behind them now without pegging the flag, but they still drop with a fish on. I also changed the front clips over to the clamp so they don't slip if I'm using superlines. I failed to mention these two mods in my first post.

I agree with Toolman too...I too think once you become accustom to the boards, you wouldn't necessarily need the tattle flags as you will learn to recognize a pull back without them. However, I still like them and will leave them on. I think the flag gets twitchy or becomes more sensitive if weeds are picked up or a baitfish is hanging back there. Keeps me from dragging weeds too long...I don't think the walleye like salad with their meal, if you know what I mean!


----------



## ezbite

the flag helped me this year not run over someone elses boards one day out on erie. i was not driving but looked up and saw the red flag then i took over driving. they helped avoid a tangle. 

i have 2 yellow bird ones. there junk..i plan on investing in 4 new boards this winter. the church ones with the lift pin looks most secure to me. team that with the offshore clamp and that board wont get away. shortdrift did this and i believe its a pretty secure system. you have to modify the board some to accept the clamp but it didnt look to hard to do. hell i better get on that.. not much winter here now.


----------



## K gonefishin

I use offshore's and offshore's only, the run the best and stay running in rough water, I have had them going in 4-6 footers even cross wind they always run perfect, I too also swaped out the front releases and put the snapper's on, the rear I use OR-16 red ones with the nipple. I have run leadcore, fireline, 10 pound mono up to 20 pound, 30/8 power pro and never lost a board yet the snappers will hold any line you put in them, they are adjustable also. 

I do no use the tattle flags, I do keep the flags on though so I can zip tie light sticks to them and see them better during the day.

If your going to invest in boards, do it right and spend the money on the good boards and releases you'll thank yourself later.


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Thanks to all that responded to my question. I will now try to put all of your suggestions it into action this coming season.  
Ron


----------



## Shortdrift

I use Church boards and have installed the OR-18 clamp on them. I like the rear pin line retention/release as well as the adjustable keel weight. These boards have served me well on Erie as well as inland lakes.


----------



## MSmith2004

Pardon my ignorance, but i'm not familiar with these boards. I see they are for trolling. I don't own a boat and as such, never trolled. However, I am going on a lake erie charter for walleye in the spring and was wondering how/if I could set up a few poles for myself with one of these methods. I guess i'm asking how would you use this, and what else is necessary? Is it worth it? I plan on buying a boat, but not till I graduate from college .(2-3 years.)


----------



## ErieAngler

I use church boards as well. Nothing against offshore, I've used those boards and had no complaints. IMO the church boards ride higher, and it's nearly impossible to lose them due to the spring loaded pin line holder. I just bought the flags for them this year, so I'll see how those work, I was hoping they would make them more visible. 

MSmith, 

You wont be able to use such a set up on a charter. If you're on a head boat you'll be limited to weight forwards, harness's and jigs. If you're on a private charter they will have the gear if you troll.


----------



## JIG

Do any of you use the snap release and let the board slide or do you un-clip the board and then fight the fish? Im snappin mine and using snaps on the back of the board. I havent lost one yet. On my 8ft rods Ill use a leader thats 8ft with a swivel and bead. The board stops on my maine line and I can still net the fish WITH-OUT removin the board. Do guys use this method? 
Smith any cheap rod works but needs some back bone.I picked up a couple Berkely Big Game rods at Walmart for 20 each. TWo piece that work great on Mono or braid. The reel might cost more but get a clicker on the drag with it. I pull the Yellow Birds in-side because there small and I use them on 7-1/2 Ugly stick with braid. Still runnin the mono leader of 7 foot. Got 50 bucks in rod/reel and board. Hope it helps!


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I've had the OffShore boards for a couple of years, but this is the first season that I really put them to good use. I'm very satisfied with them. I've used the Church boards when aboard ShortDrifts boat, and they work equally as well, but, for some reason, my eyes register the bright yellow of the Off Shore boards a lot better than the red Church boards.


----------



## Toolman

Jig,

See my post earlier about how I set up of the Offshore boards. (BTW-I called the "snapper" clip a OR-19...it's actually OR-18). How you set your boards up is entirely personal preference...how it works best for you. If you use this clip (OR-18) on the front of the board and snap the clip towards you (away from the board) it engages the pin that will not allow the board to come off the line-even if it slips out of the pinch pad. If you set the snapper to release under light tension, you could use them in the manner you described (slide). The OR-16 (red) clips would work for this as well. Very few "walleye guys" use this system. Typically we set up the clip to hold the planer on the line and release it from the line when we wind in the fish. Guys that use the boards for steelies, stripers or muskies (hard fighting fish) typically set up their boards to release and slide (the method you describe).

I also agree with Het, I can see the yellow color of the Offshores more easily than the orange Church boards, especially in low light conditions. Experiment a bit with various set-ups and see what works best for you and keep all your boards the same.

Tim


----------



## ezmarc

The newer Church TX 22 yellow boards pull better than the older church boards did but still not quite as well as the Offshore boards do. The Church boards are usable out of the package though (After assembly) and will serve you well and save you a bunch of cash per board. 

I run my Offshores with the snapper on front and the church clip on the rear and they "will still" come off with heavy fish that bury the board. It's happened to me 3 times so far since I started using them set up that way. This only happens in big waves and big fish situations but it is possible to lose a board even with Snapper clips.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I have heard about this "Church clip" used on the rear of the Off Sore boards.
Does anybody have a link to them, or a part number?


----------



## bobk

Steve, I got a kit last year from Cabelas that had 8 clips and the snap weights.You might check there.
Bob


----------



## Hetfieldinn

10-4 big fella. Thanks. Will we see you at the reefs outing? Have you got your Panther problem solved?


----------



## bobk

Steve, yes the panther is fixed and ready to be tested. I hope to get back out yet this year. After yesterday I really got the bug!! Of course now the wind is cranking up there. I plan to be at the Spring fling. Pulled a 12 lber, this past spring above the reefs trolling. Of course my buddy grabbed the rod before I could get to it and now the fish is on his wall. Potlicker!! BTW no need to buy firewood, I have tons split that I will never burn this year and would be happy to bring with me.
Bob


----------



## Hetfieldinn

bobk said:


> I have tons split that I will never burn this year and would be happy to bring with me.
> Bob




Great. Looking forward to seeing you there. I'm sure you are aware of the firewood restrictions in that area. Are you within the ordinance limits?


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Het,
Here is where I ordered from for the Chuch's clip:
www.churchtakle.com

"We Didn't Invent The Planer Board. We Just Perfected It."
CHURCH TACKLE
Manufacturer of Fine Trolling Accessories
High Performance Planer Boards 



Order On-LineAbout UsInstructionsContact UsLinks of Interest




Adjustable Flex Clip
Replacement for 
Walleye, TX-24, TX-22 Special, TX-12, and TX-6 Magnum Planer Boards
Part # 40480



Consider these features:
Glass filled super tough nylon and coated with a special plastic.

Flexible, will revert back to original shape if dropped or stepped on.

The clip can be adjusted for different diameter lines.

We recommend 14# or larger diameter super braids - 8# or larger diameter monofilament lines.




Number Product Order 
#40480 Adjustable Flex Clip 2/Pack Qty: @ $11.13 ea. 







|| Full Catalog: On-Line Ordering Page ||




Order On-LineAbout UsInstructionsContact UsLinks of Interest

Made in the U.S.A.

Church Tackle Company
7075 Hillandale Rd., Sodus, MI 49126
tel: (269) 934-8528 // fax: (269) 934-7229 
© Copyright
Church Tackle Co.
All rights reserved. Design By
Lighthouse Colorprint
800-479-8697 

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## bobk

Steve, not sure about the rules on the wood. Don't need the wood nazi's after me  Right now I'm just a little confused with Bucks play and can't think right  They just scored so maybe they will get it together.
Bob


----------



## ezbite

what about the gary roach in-line boards?


----------



## fishingguy

What is the difference, if any, between church tackle's walleye board and the tx24? Is it the size? Look the same to me.


----------



## ezmarc

TX22- My preference in church: http://www.churchtackle.com/tx22 special.html#TX_22_Special_Planer_Board

Mr Walleye/TX 24 These are the same thing I believe. http://www.churchtackle.com/walleye.html#Mr_Walleye_Board

This is something I didn't know they had, anyone use them yet? http://www.churchtackle.com/tx22 special.html#TX_22_Special_Planer_Board


----------



## Toolman

I think they changed the old "Gary Roach" model (no longer with Church tackle) board a bit with the new style. I used some new ones at Saginaw Bay last year. If you like a tattle flag option-the Church boards are pretty nice. Unsure of the model # but they were orange and the same size as the old ones.

Tim


----------



## K gonefishin

I wouldn't mind trying those new yellow 22's, when trolling in rough water in my boat and going really slow my inside lines tend to fall over sometimes I wonder if those would just stand up and just sit there those would be a great board if they did, another something to buy I just have to.


----------



## ezmarc

This link didn't come through right on my last post but they are really interesting to me anyone have comments?

http://www.churchtackle.com/60120.html#Tow_Arm_Release_60120

I used the 22's last year for a while. They do stand better than the Offashores at slow speed but they also dive and turn over a little easier. I think I'll stick with the Offshores since I already have them but the 22's are an economical alternative without a huge difference in performance.


----------



## JIG

I would like to see those work! They have a hinge style to let the board flop? I stated before about having the release in the front of the board. Seems to release better because of the angle. Question I have now is when the boards trip does it matter wether the pointed end of the board foward or back? Does not haveing the board flop right make it dive when its released?


----------



## Toolman

Marc,

Never seen that type of board release. Seems like a good concept. I wonder if the release is easily adjustable so it wont false release in big waves?

Tim


----------



## K gonefishin

Seems cool I would have to try it, I bet when it does release when a big fish is on it might pop and take the tention off the fish and actually jump through the water depending on where the fish is swimming who knows but it might be worth a try, I would really like to use that for steelies.


----------



## ezbite

ok so heres where im at. i like the church boards because of the pin in the rear to hold the line to the board. looks like it cant come off. these are what shortdrift had when i went with him. he also had modified his front releases to use offshores OR-18 snapper release. (got 4 of these for when i get more boards) there is no chance with this set-up of losing a board. i like the yellow boards better than the orange ones because i can see them better. i see that the TX-22 is yellow but i dont see the fin in the rear that pushes it back to the surface when it dives like on the TX-24. 

i like the offshore due to the color but i like the church because of the features. the TX-22 looks like a good compromise, but i understand that it tends to dive. is that correct? if it just had that little fin that pushes it back up when it dives. i lost 2 offshore boards last year so i really dont want to go back to the squeeze type of releases. i guess the orange church pin type will due. i just want them in yellow. man what to do??

is there a size difference between the TX-22 and the TX-24 and the offshore ones? thanks


----------



## fishingguy

Paint the churches yellow. I like the pin in the back to.


----------



## KaGee

fishingguy said:


> Paint the churches yellow. I like the pin in the back to.


The challenge would be to find the right type of paint that will adhere to those plastics.


----------



## ezbite

thought about painting them yellow and went to tractor supply and found plastic spray paint. think i'll do a test on some plastic before i spend cash on boards. just to see how it holds up. figure if i do it now and set it on the roof. a few months of winter should be test enough.


----------

